# B-GA-100 ~ National Defence Flying Orders



## Skydiv3r (12 Jun 2013)

Does anyone know where/how I can find an electronic copy of the National Defence Flying Orders (a.k.a. B-GA-100)? I've done google searches, checked "publications.gc.ca" as well as all public CF sites that I can think of. Also did a DWAN search, but nothing of use came up that I could find (apart from a catalogue page that didn't have any links...?) 

Essentially, I'm starting on ACSO Course 1302 at 1 CFFTS on August 19, and quite a few people currently there, including some instructors, have suggested that if I want to pre-familiarlize myself with anything before I get there, that the B-GA-100 is a good place to start. My current OJT unit has a physical copy or two, but I don't really want to go stealing theirs. Any help with a link or an emailed copy would be appreciated!


----------



## Occam (12 Jun 2013)

Did you mean "publications.mil.ca" on DWAN?  The DSCO e-Publications repository?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Jun 2013)

It can be accessed thru the 12 Wing site on the DWAN.  Look at "Orders" on the left side of the main page.


----------



## Skydiv3r (12 Jun 2013)

I didn't realize that that exists. In terms of DWAN, I just did a DWAN wide search from the top right search bar. I found publications.gc.ca (public website) during my google search.

EDIT: Thanks SeaKingTacco - I'll check that out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Occam (12 Jun 2013)

Skydiv3r said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that that exists. In terms of DWAN, I just did a DWAN wide search from the top right search bar. I found publications.gc.ca (public website) during my google search.



Yep, the DWAN search engine doesn't work very well.  Publications.mil.ca is the DSCO e-Publications depot, which serves as the repository for all CF publications.  You can search by title or NDID number (B-GA-100...), and you can use wildcards.  You can also search by ERN, but if you don't know what a ERN is, then you don't need to search by it.

If you can't find it using SKT's advice, the pub depot is your best bet, and is a good bookmark to have regardless.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2013)

An excellent time to start creating your Bookmark/Favorites file for DIN site and making it so you can assess it on any DWAN PC.  And it's pretty simple.  You can help other's do this and they might show others, etc.

First, think of your Favorites/bookmarks like a filing system, create some folders/structure to it as you go along.  Example "Admin" "Manuals" "Orders".  Those are 3 of the ones I have.

The _Favorites_ file you see in IE points to a folder on the C drive.  So when you go log onto a different DWAN PC, well it won't be there until you put it there.  The process is shyte simple and will put a copy of your Favorites onto your Q drive called Bookmark.htm and make it avail for downloading or importing to any DWAN PC when you are logged on*

1.   Open up Internet Explorer.  On the Menu Bar, click on _File_, then _Import and Export_.  The _Import/Export Wizard _ window should open.  Click _Next_.

2.  _Import/Export Selection _ window.  Pretty straight forward.  If you are on a new PC or want to copy down the most recent 'version' of your Favorites, you would _Import_.  If you have added to your Favorites and want to make sure your bookmark.htm file contains all of your latest Favorites, you would _Export_.   

3.  If you _Import_, it will let you select from where; the default is your Q drive.  I just use the default, easier.  If you _Export_, it will use your Favorites folder on the PC you are logged into.   Make sure you don't overwrite your Q drive bookmark.htm mistakenly by Exporting when you should be Importing.   The next windows are pretty simple.  Importing overwrites the local Favorites folder, Exporting overwrites the current Q:/Documents/bookmark.htm.

Now when you go to 1 CFFTS, just make sure you burn your Q drive to a CD/DVD before going, email yourself a copy of your Q drive bookmark.htm file, whatever.  Your mailbox will migrate with you but your Q drive will most likely not.

This a SOP of mine and habit, everytime I have to update a link or add one, I do the Export thing and it has saved me lots of time and frustatration over the years.

*provided, of course, that your Q drive is available.


----------



## jdl902 (18 Oct 2013)

I've passed ASC and have my air factor but am waiting on the hiring board.  In the meantime I'm keen to get to work so I'm trying to find a copy of B-GA-100; is this available to civies or is it classified?  I already have secret clearance at the NRC but we're obviously on a different internal network than DWAN.  

Any help would be appreciated!

Jason


----------



## dimsum (19 Oct 2013)

jdl902 said:
			
		

> I've passed ASC and have my air factor but am waiting on the hiring board.  In the meantime I'm keen to get to work so I'm trying to find a copy of B-GA-100; is this available to civies or is it classified?  I already have secret clearance at the NRC but we're obviously on a different internal network than DWAN.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Jason



My bit of advice:  Don't worry too much about the B-GA-100 unless you already have a flying background; it won't make much sense to you otherwise.  Even if you do, there are more immediately-pressing things to familiarise yourself with than the Flying Orders.


----------



## jdl902 (19 Oct 2013)

Sounds like a hot tip is coming!  I already have my private license and was told the orders would be a good brush-up.  What would you suggest working on instead?


----------



## Skydiv3r (5 Nov 2013)

Jason,

Is you're going pilot, I wouldn't worry too much about academic prep. According to some of my friends who went pilot, they almost never get into the references - even the instructors refer to the course powerpoint slides. And even then, students from previous courses will pass on exactly WHAT you need to study within each particular topic.

Of course both are extremely bad habits and don't contribute to creating knowledgeable pilots, and so I would still highly recommend that you read up and take a look at the reference material directly.


----------

